# Some U ZBLL tutorials



## TMarshall (Dec 30, 2015)

here are some ZBLL tutorials that I've made. I know full T and U sets, along with a lot of other random cases (In total about 170 cases). I'll be making more pretty soon, so I'll add those to this thread when they are released.

Also I'm using Bindedsa's algs (https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5wWQGM9R38gMG9SSi1Jc1VHdk0/view). He said it was ok to make videos with his algs last summer, but I'd also like to make sure this is still ok with him.


















Hope this helps!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2015)

Cool stuff. I know half of U now and there were a couple algs in the first vid that I used different cases for. I liked seeing the executions as well.


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 30, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Cool stuff. I know half of U now and there were a couple algs in the first vid that I used different cases for. I liked seeing the executions as well.



Once you finish U set, do you want to race to see who can finish L first? I find its best to learn algs when you have some competition/incentive to learn them.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 30, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> Once you finish U set, do you want to race to see who can finish L first? I find its best to learn algs when you have some competition/incentive to learn them.



quite agree old sport.
lets start L .....now! let the race begin!


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 30, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> quite agree old sport.
> lets start L .....now! let the race begin!



If Chris wants to race too, we should let him finish U first


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ha, sure I'm down. I bet it'll be a solid 2 weeks or so before I finish U though. So if you guys want to start before then, that's understandable.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 30, 2015)

lets just record how many days it took each of us to learn full L. person with the lowest number of days wins and gets the award of having no life!


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 30, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> lets just record how many days it took each of us to learn full L. person with the lowest number of days wins and gets the award of having no life!



Sounds good! Goal for me: 6 days (I need to relearn/review the L 2gll's also)
Goal #2: Hang out with friends sometime during this so that I win but still have a life


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 30, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> Also I'm using Bindedsa's algs (https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5wWQGM9R38gMG9SSi1Jc1VHdk0/view). He said it was ok to make videos with his algs last summer, but I'd also like to make sure this is still ok with him.



Of course, do what ever you want. These look good.


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 30, 2015)

2 more videos/12 algs should be coming tomorrow. I'm not planning on covering 2gll, but if people want it, I can make videos for it. After this, I'll do videos on T set.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 30, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> 2 more videos/12 algs should be coming tomorrow. I'm not planning on covering 2gll, but if people want it, I can make videos for it. After this, I'll do videos on T set.



Most ppl like small subsets like 2GLL not like ZBLL. 
pls do 22GLL


----------



## KevinG (Dec 30, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> lets just record how many days it took each of us to learn full L. person with the lowest number of days wins and gets the award of having no life!



Can I race with you guys?


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 30, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Can I race with you guys?



sure. starting today. record how many days you take to learn full L ZBLL


----------



## KevinG (Dec 30, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> sure. starting today. record how many days you take to learn full L ZBLL



Alright 
I think I can get it within the next 4 days


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 30, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Alright
> I think I can get it within the next 4 days




ooooo. confident
is this your first large alg set?


----------



## KevinG (Dec 30, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> ooooo. confident
> is this your first large alg set?



Yes ZBLL is my first large alg set.
I know COLL and some OLLCPs though...
Btw I already know some L cases thats why I think I can get it within the next few days 
And I have holidays so more than enough time to learn new algs


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 30, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Yes ZBLL is my first large alg set.
> I know COLL and some OLLCPs though...
> Btw I already know some L cases thats why I think I can get it within the next few days
> And I have holidays so more than enough time to learn new algs



Maybe a better idea would be to calculate algs per day. Ex: I know 16 of the cases already, so if I learn the rest of the cases in the next 3 days, then my final score will be about,19 algs a day. Highest number wins. I think this would be the easiest way to measure it considering we're all at different places in L set.

Also, in response to Kudz, I'll make the 2gll video today, so it'll be up by tomorrow.


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry for the double post, but I uploaded 2 more videos today. I've already recorded the 2gll's, so those, along with adjacent swap pt. 5 and 6 will come out tomorrow.


----------



## TMarshall (Jan 18, 2016)

Here is the final playlist for full U set!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLV65y08OOX3xrbkEvfe4tqL1odg6hKdC

Feedback is greatly appreciated, I'll be starting the T set tutorials this week.


----------

